# Wiedergabe dieses Web-Videos funktioniert nicht

## AROK

Hallo,

geht bei euch dieses Video?

http://www.linuxmagazin.de/videos/mehr_sicherheit_durch_open_source_software

Bei mir fängt bei Firefox nach ein paar Sekunden der Sound an zu stocken und ist dann irgendwann ganz weg und opera stürzt kommentarlos ab. 

Grüße

AROK

Firefox 2.0.0.13

sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.05-r1

----------

## gimpel

Geht hier auch nicht.. Nach 2 Sekunden bleibts stehen. Könnte am 64bit Firefox und IcedTea JDK liegen.

Wieso linken die nicht einfach den Theora stream? Ein JAVA player is ja noch übler als diese Flashplayer. Die gehören ja mit nem Gummipinguin vermöbelt.

----------

## Knieper

```
mplayer http://streaming.linux-magazin.de:8080/pos07/helmbrecht.ogg
```

 laeuft ohne Probleme, wenn auch der Inhalt eher substanzlos ist.

----------

## AROK

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer http://streaming.linux-magazin.de:8080/pos07/helmbrecht.ogg
> ```
> ...

 

Wie hast du die Adresse herausgefunden?

So läuft es bei mir auch. Aber mit dem Java-player stockt der Sound ab Sekunde 39.  

Gut finde ich, dass man die Folien neben dem Video sehen kann.

----------

## Knieper

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Wie hast du die Adresse herausgefunden?

 

Hightechhacking (in den Quelltext gesehen).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <applet archive="/global/cortado.jar" code="com.fluendo.player.Cortado.class" width="368" height="288" MAYSCRIPT>
> 
> <param name="url" value="http://streaming.linux-magazin.de:8080/pos07/helmbrecht.ogg" />
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Aber mit dem Java-player stockt der Sound ab Sekunde 39.

 

Java eben...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AROK

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *AROK wrote:*   Wie hast du die Adresse herausgefunden? 
> 
> Hightechhacking (in den Quelltext gesehen).
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

ok, war wohl schon zu einfach für mich   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah genau!

Wunderbar, jetzt weiß ich auch wie ich mir die C-Bit-Videos anschauen kann.

Danke für den Tipp Kneiper.

----------

## musv

Stockt hier ebenfalls. Ist mir auch schon öfters aufgefallen, daß die embedded player alle nicht so das Wahre sind unter Linux. Bisher funktioniert nur youtube halbwegs ok. Allerdings wenn ich da auf Vollbild schalte, dann artet das in eine Slide Show aus. 

Hab da gleich noch ein Problem, was in die Problematik paßt:

Meine Frau (Nichtdeutsche) sucht seit langer Zeit danach, irgendwie ein paar TV-Sender ihrer Heimat (Südamerika) ranzukriegen. Bisher hatten wir mit Sopcast einigen Erfolg. Aber die Qualität (nicht nur des TV-Programms) ist miserabel, und auch der Empfang ist eher Glücksache, da das Ganze über p2p aufgebaut ist. Jetzt hat sie eine Internetseite gefunden, die (natürlich nur) unter Windows funktioniert:

www.tvtuga.com

Wenn ich dort an der Stelle irgendeinen Kanal auswähle (z.B.  Canais Mais Pontuados -> TV Toledo (ESP)), dann startet das mplayer-Plugin. Dann wird für 3 Sekunden der Stream runtergeladen, das Mplayer-Plugin schaltet auf Pause, und dabei bleibts. Ich bekomm weder Bild noch Ton. Versuch ich daraufhin einen 2. Sender zu starten, stürzt mir sogar der Firefox ab. 

Bevor ich jetzt an die Macher dieser Seite schreib, daß die ihren Schrott mal etwas universaler einsetzbar programmieren sollen, hätte ich gern mal gewußt, ob einige von euch auf der Seite mehr Erfolg hatten.

PS: Bisher hab ich nur 1mal versucht, in der ZDF-Mediathek etwas anzugucken, was ich über Quicktime auch mehr schlecht als recht hinbekommen hab, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Aber wer dieses System entworfen hat, gehört auch verhauen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich dort an der Stelle irgendeinen Kanal auswähle (z.B.  Canais Mais Pontuados -> TV Toledo (ESP)), dann startet das mplayer-Plugin. Dann wird für 3 Sekunden der Stream runtergeladen, das Mplayer-Plugin schaltet auf Pause, und dabei bleibts. Ich bekomm weder Bild noch Ton.

 

Das kann ich bestätigen.

An und für sich liefen die Linux-Magzin Videos auf meinem anderen 32-Bit Gentoo immer ohne Probleme, es war auch kein Hänger drin.

Flash-Player funktionieren leider am besten. Aber ich hasse Flash.. allein schon wegen der Werbung, der schlechten Umsetzung von Adobe und den ganzen Sicherheitslücken.

Musv, hast du schon mal versucht ob du irgendeine Seite im Internet findest die das Fernsehn aufzeichnet? Von der du dann anschließend die aufgezeichneten Sendungen runterladen kannst? Für die europäische Sender kenne ich genug.. vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen für afrikanische?

Tipp an Arok: kennst du youtube-dl? Damit kann man Youtube Videos runterladen. Man muss ihm nur den Link zu der entsprechenden Youtube-Seite übergeben.

----------

## musv

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Für die europäische Sender kenne ich genug.. vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen für afrikanische?

 

Ich bräucht eher brasilianisch. Geht auch mehr darum, daß sie etwas portugiesisches Gedudel im Hintergrund hat. D.h. permanent TV-Sendungen aufzeichnen und runterladen ist nicht das, was ich will. 

Ok, ich glaub, ich schreib mal 'ne E-Mail hin.

----------

## Knieper

 *musv wrote:*   

> Jetzt hat sie eine Internetseite gefunden, die (natürlich nur) unter Windows funktioniert:

 

```

mplayer -playlist http://www.tvtuga.com/live47/tvtoledo.asx

```

----------

## Knieper

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Tipp an Arok: kennst du youtube-dl? Damit kann man Youtube Videos runterladen. Man muss ihm nur den Link zu der entsprechenden Youtube-Seite übergeben.

 

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006 fuer die Firefoxnutzer.

----------

## musv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Jetzt hat sie eine Internetseite gefunden, die (natürlich nur) unter Windows funktioniert: 
> 
> ```
> 
> mplayer -playlist http://www.tvtuga.com/live47/tvtoledo.asx
> ...

 

Vielen Dank. Auf den Link bin ich zwar auch schon gekommen. Der Parameter "-playlist" war mir neu.

----------

